# Fry Fry Everywhere!!!



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhh

I am already so overstocked and I continue to find new fry............and they keep surviving!!!!

Remembering the days when I would be so excited to see a new fry, and now thinking "No not anymore!!"

I've heard that having fry means a happy tank, but seriously.......my tank is waaay too happy.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Let me guess...are the cyaneorhabdos (maingano) the ones really spitting them out left and right :lol: ?
I have them and they are having fry ALL the time. Out of all the species I have the maingano are the ones really producing fry. I do have 2 tiny yellow fry that I won't let leave my tanks because it's possible they are yellow lab and red zebra hybrids but other than that it's all maingano. My tank is real male heavy for all the species except maingo though.


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

You guessed it right lol. Those are the majority, but I also have yellow labs, red zebras, and my first blueberries!

(**** rabbits)


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i feel your pain.i have red zebra eggs in a tumbler and some fry in a grow out tank, strawberry peacocks in another,and a kenyi holding and a lab holding :roll:


----------



## newcichlidowner (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a couple of yellow cichlids, forgive me I don't know that much about the breeds  , but my female had a batch with a male that was planned then I moved her back into the big tank and the male got beaten up and died...then she had an unplanned batch but my nursery wasn't empty yet so I had to leave her in the big tank and I thought that she lost them all but a couple of weeks ago I noticed that two of them had survived. Okay great but now they are in the 30 gallon big tank with my big orange and big brown and my little neon yellow/white older fish ( and of course mom and dad). Dad is protecting at least one of them but I badly need to do a water change and tank clean. How can I protect these two babies when the protection that they are hiding around is taken out to be cleaned???HELP!!!!!!!!!!T
Thanks.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i clear out a side of the tank and chase the fry out and grab'em.the adults usually are to worried about you,the net and whats going on to be to concerned about eating a couple of babies.


----------

